# Coon Smack!



## SRT-Tech (Apr 21, 2007)

yep, i smacked that coon good! Coonie walked into the drop zone as i cut a 20'+ long x 8" thick limb from the tree i was working in. WHUMP!, then some kind of mewling noise...ol coonie sat there with the butt of the limb about an inch from his face, but he did get whacked by a limb....    he ambled off all pissed off and wide eyed.......looking around, (but not up!) 

:yoyo:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 21, 2007)

SRT-Tech said:


> yep, i smacked that coon good! Coonie walked into the drop zone as i cut a 20'+ long x 8" thick limb from the tree i was working in. WHUMP!, then some kind of mewling noise...ol coonie sat there with the butt of the limb about an inch from his face, but he did get whacked by a limb....    he ambled off all pissed off and wide eyed.......looking around, (but not up!)
> 
> :yoyo:


Good for you he did not look up and spot you
a ticked coon is a formidable adversary !!!!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 21, 2007)

Can't you just hear him back at the nest (burrow?) telling his coon wife about it, in _very_ indignant terms?


----------



## clearance (Apr 21, 2007)

Whats funny is that some here would think you are talking about something completelty different, remember SRT, this is an American site.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 22, 2007)

huh?  i'm talking about coons....those lil thieving masked bandits that knock over garbage cans, steal fish from the ponds etc....

whatch you talking about Clearance?


----------



## Ekka (Apr 22, 2007)

We are talking about a racist derogatory term that was used to describe black people.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 22, 2007)

:help: Ekka i had no idea.....i was'nt trying to be racist or disrespectful. Up in Canada , racoons are called 'coons for short. If the mods could edit the title and thread that would be great.

sorry for the confusion.


----------



## clearance (Apr 22, 2007)

Ekka said:


> We are talking about a racist derogatory term that was used to describe black people.



Oh, Christ here we go.......


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 22, 2007)

clearance said:


> Oh, Christ here we go.......



I'm with ya Clearance. Heaven forbid we eat cheese & CRACKERS, another racist term - in a completely different context, just like 'coon was.

Criminy...

.


----------



## Ekka (Apr 22, 2007)

Crackers? Never ever heard of anything to do with crackers.

However, we have a 100% legit large cheese company that makes coon cheese, well, wasn't there an uproar and a high court challenge to have the name changed.

But they lost as the cheese was founded by Edward William Coon back in 1926 and named after him.

http://www.dairyfarmers.com.au/s02_products/coon_history.jsp


----------



## cntrybo2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Please gentlemen, dont turn this site into another PC playground. It is becoming a stupid world we live in that a man has to watch what he calls everything so as not to offend. In my area we call raccoons "coons" as well and yes it is a degrading word some would use to describe blacks but damnit we all know what he meant and thats the end of it. Its just like the Imus, "you people" statement. when did that term all of a sudden mean black people....its pure ignorance. One can only be offended if they allow themselves to be. No one holds my happiness or the happiness of my family in their mouth. please let this thread die before we are all attacked by Al Sharpten and the whole Rainbow Coallition. Political correctness is going to be the downfall of our society, mark my words!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 22, 2007)

Ekka said:


> We are talking about a racist derogatory term that was used to describe black people.



"was" is the operative term there. I haven't heard it used for that in I can't remember how long, even among white racists. It's kind of like "darkie". Yes, it was used, but it's faded away.


Now, "cracker" is in current use among some BLACK racists, like Louis Farrakhan.

So lets go back to laughing at the picture of this surprised and indignant little furball!


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 22, 2007)

cntrybo2 said:


> Please gentlemen, dont turn this site into another PC playground. It is becoming a stupid world we live in that a man has to watch what he calls everything so as not to offend. In my area we call raccoons "coons" as well and yes it is a degrading word some would use to describe blacks but damnit we all know what he meant and thats the end of it. Its just like the Imus, "you people" statement. when did that term all of a sudden mean black people....its pure ignorance. One can only be offended if they allow themselves to be. No one holds my happiness or the happiness of my family in their mouth. please let this thread die before we are all attacked by Al Sharpten and the whole Rainbow Coallition. Political correctness is going to be the downfall of our society, mark my words!


amen brother................oops.......can't say that either, it refers to religion.


----------



## hornett22 (Apr 22, 2007)

*uh oh..............*

guess i can't clean with spic n span anymore.

no more whoppers at BK either.damn!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 22, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange:


Yep. That's why the Italian Armed Forces won't use helicoptors. It's the sound they make:

wop wop wop wop wop...


Oh, I'm gonna get _slapped_ for that one!


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 22, 2007)

*hey guys!*

Oh forget it....


----------



## RedlineIt (Apr 22, 2007)

> amen brother................oops.......can't say that either



That's a real gyp.............aww, crap! 

See how we're getting jewed out of colourful language? The PC crowd is getting too niggardly with allowable words. 


For the record, I've chased a few coons out of their habitat, they only feel formidable when they are above you, watch out if they turn and shake their junk at you. They're second only to skunks for a nasty spew. Get above them or act like you are the top of the food chain, and they back off. 

Same with coons everywhere.



RedlineIt, who says a bundle of branches is still called a faggot and hopes the word police are having a gay old time.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 22, 2007)

all right, enough of this..... 

the incident in question involves a RACCOON, a small furry animal with black brown stripes and dark rings around the eyes (See pic if you STILL dont get it)

this is a Raccoon (pronounced: Raaaahhhh-koo---ooon)






^ that is what i dropped the limb onto.....a RACCOON, a small furry animal with black brown stripes and dark rings around the eyes.

okay? a raccoon ... THE ANIMAL......you know? urban wildlife? 

in no way shape or form was i refering to a derogatory racist term of the past. For the record i am CANADIAN, we embrace all cultures/races/creeds/etc. We are not racist towards someone that looks different than us. okay? 


okay.


----------



## RedlineIt (Apr 22, 2007)

OK, SRT-Tech,

You tried to kill one of these, the cutest of God's tiny woodland creatures.

Bastahd.  



> For the record i am CANADIAN, we embrace all cultures/races/creeds/etc.



But we reserve some freefloating nameless loathing for property developers of certain ethnic origins, don't we? 

Call a spade a spade, friend.


RedlineIt


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 22, 2007)

groan...i knew that property development issue would bite me in the butt.....lol


----------



## hornett22 (Apr 22, 2007)

*looks more like a mask to me.*

maybe for doing robberies and such.


----------



## Ekka (Apr 22, 2007)

Poor raccoon ... you just a meany.


----------



## clearance (Apr 22, 2007)

SRT-Tech said:


> in no way shape or form was i refering to a derogatory racist term of the past. For the record i am CANADIAN, we embrace all cultures/races/creeds/etc. We are not racist towards someone that looks different than us.



I am a Canadian as well, often many of us think we are so much more advanced and progressive than our American cousins, but we have racism here, among all the races that dwell here. We are no better than anyone else, we often pretend we are though.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 23, 2007)

^ you talking about Hippies? opcorn:


----------



## PUclimber (Apr 23, 2007)

Well you should've killed the little critter and skinned him. That would be a nice pelt free of any holes from a gun shot. Skin it and tan the hide. coon skin doesn't bring much money but it brings some. Around here you could've gotten around 5-10 dollars for that thing depending on size. That would've paid for lunch.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 23, 2007)

clearance said:


> I am a Canadian as well, often many of us think we are so much more advanced and progressive than our American cousins, but we have racism here, among all the races that dwell here. We are no better than anyone else, we often pretend we are though.


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 23, 2007)

clearance said:


> I am a Canadian as well, often many of us think we are so much more advanced and progressive than our American cousins, but we have racism here, among all the races that dwell here. We are no better than anyone else, we often pretend we are though.



Hats off to you for that one!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 23, 2007)

clearance said:


> I am a Canadian as well, often many of us think we are so much more advanced and progressive than our American cousins, but we have racism here, among all the races that dwell here. We are no better than anyone else, we often pretend we are though.




Hoser, Eh?


----------



## computeruser (Apr 23, 2007)

clearance said:


> I am a Canadian as well, often many of us think we are so much more advanced and progressive than our American cousins, but we have racism here, among all the races that dwell here. We are no better than anyone else, we often pretend we are though.



Well said.

We all have a lot more in common than we have not in common. Guess it stems from all being human, or something like that.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 23, 2007)

anyways.....lets steer this back from percieved rascism and talk about RACCOONS!


----------



## clearance (Apr 23, 2007)

SRT-Tech said:


> anyways.....lets steer this back from percieved rascism and talk about RACCOONS!



One time we were cutting down a big ugly fir covered in ivy for Hydro, in Sardis. There was a big coon, buddy was in the bucket, I was chipping. I thought it was going to jump into the bucket and shred him. The coon ran to the top and buddy boomed way back, then the coon climbed down the tree, gave us a dirty look and walked off. They are not to be messed with, they can tear a dog to bits, corner one and you will be in for a lot of stitches, no thanks.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 23, 2007)

if i was cornered by a raccon, i would disengage the chain brake, rev er once and look ol racccooon in the eyes.......then start filleting via 12,000rpms of sharp chain....


----------



## zopi (Apr 23, 2007)

hmmm..grown man with running chainsaw vs. pissed 'coon....bout evenly matched...as long as it was a Stihl...iffit's a husky? sorry, mate, yer hosed, eh?


----------

